# Hire the Pro's?



## McGaw (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi there,
We've got an older 27'' RCA t.v. Just a few weekends ago we turn it on and it's all fuzzy. So I turn it around and see that the cable is pulled out of the t.v. As it turns out, the peice sticking out of the t.v. for the cable wire to connect to, is snapped off. I took off the back to see if we could just take it and get a new one, but it's all one board, the box can't be removed that I can tell. Is there a way of getting the rest of the piece out and replacing it, or having it repaired, or... Do we have to buy a new t.v.? If so, what are some good things to look for when buying? 

Thank you in advance. 

Adam


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Does the TV have any other video/audio input options besides the coax cable input? Check the sides rear and front of the TV. They may be under a little flip panel. 

Whatever you do don't put too much $ into an analog TV as by next February you'll need to upgrade or buy a digital tuner.


----------



## Spike99 (Dec 24, 2007)

The description of the problem reminded my of my daughter's old keyboard. Its factory power cord was accidentally yanked out sideways and pulled its femaile oulet off its motherboard. Took to a local shop and the guy fixed it. He charged $65.00 (parts and labor). When he told me the price, I laid into him. Heck, I could have bought a brand new keyboard that was "on sale" at $48.00. And, this new new keyboard had more features. If you do decide to get a pro to fix your broken TV, do ask them to provide an estimate - "before fixing". Based on their estimate, you can decide to replace your TV or allow them to fix it. And you are right, I don't plan to visit my local electronics repair guy again. That's the last time he rips me off... GGGGRRRRRR.

----------------- 

If looking for a new TV, I'd go with an LCD "flat screen". Something that can be mounted to a wall. Probably go with an LCD 42-46" - for the size of my living room. I hear Future Shop and Best Buy has some good models on sale. Migh be worth stopping into some of these places - to chat with their sales reps. 

Hope this helps - some how....


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

It has gotten to the point where the cost of replacement for electronics is very often less than the cost of repair (and very often the replacement has better features than the unit being repaired). So as Spike said definitely ask for that estimate.


----------



## McGaw (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you for replaying so quickly. It's got all of the hookups for plugging in the dvd player and stuff like that, Is that what you mean? I'm kinda leaning towards buying a new t.v. Getting a bigger one like a 36 inch. Anything I should look for when buying a t.v.? plasma or LCD for a 36 inch screen, etc.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

If you want to keep your current TV you should be able to get a digital tuner that will hook up to your AV inputs. The government is being kind enough to give out $40 vouchers toward the purchase of a digital tuner. 

If you currently get your TV through an antenna you will likely find that you'll get more channels by going digital since many stations broadcast two digital channels along with the one analog channel you currently get.


----------

